# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  C/C++ gestion de diffrents clients en mme temps

## FooFighters

Bonjour, j'aimerais que vous m'aidiez au problme suivant : j'ai un main qui lance deux threads, un qui s'appelle gere_etudiant et un autre gere_salle (peu importe leur code dans mon problme). J'ai un serveur qui s'occupe de diffrents clients grce  ces deux processus. J'aimerais grer plusieurs clients en mme temps, pour a j'ai utilis les fd_set et select mais j'ai un problme : j'ai la preuve que le serveur reconnat bien les diffrents clients connects mais je n'arrive pas  les grer simultanment. Quand un client communique avec le serveur, l'autre client n'a aucune communication possible avec le serveur. Je vous donne le code du main :



```

```

PS: je pense que le problme vient des pthread_join

----------

